# Schöne Weihnachten 2019



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2019)

...Weihnachtsrunde beendet - wenn wir Schnee hätten wäre das nicht notwendig gewesen 

In diesem Sinne ein fröhliches Weihnachten, ein gutes neues Jahr - bleibt gesund und habt Spass


----------



## Aninaj (24. Dezember 2019)

Letzter (Vor-) weihnachtlicher Ritt. Es war so warm wie es ausschaut ?


Wünsche allen ein paar ruhige Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Dezember 2019)

Von mir auch schöne (schlammige) Weihnachtsgrüße an alle .



Ich hab meine Weihnachtstour auch noch mit Sonne beendet, jetzt sind alle Schleusen offen, sodass der Matsch für die Nach-Weihnachtstouren gut erhalten bleibt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Dezember 2019)

Da wir uns dieses Jahr für ein entspanntes Weihnachten entschieden haben und somit ganz "allein" feiern   bin ich seit Jahren wieder in den Genuss einer Weihnachtstour gekommen und das bei bestem Wetter 



Dass das auf dem Bild nie wie in echt aussieht 






Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr ein Weihnachten verbringt, so wie ihr es euch vorstellt und wie es euch gut tut


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Dezember 2019)

Echt genug


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2019)

Euch allen auch noch ein schönes Restweihnachten  


Hab mich ein bißchen rausgewagt aber das 

 wär mir lieber gewesen


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten!

Üppige Kaffeetafeln, festliches Essen, Musizieren mit der Verwandschaft, Raclette mit Freuden ist alles ganz nett; am schönsten aber ist die Weihnachtsrunde durch den Weihnachts-Wald!























Einen Guten Rutsch allerseits!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2019)

Da wart ihr aber beschäftigt bis ihr alles geschmückt hattet 

Unser Wald war schmucklos aber einigen Spaziergängern hat die Weihnachtsfrau doch ein "Frohe Weihnachten" entlockt 
Alle Jahre wieder


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2020)

Ganz viele Sterne für euch und tolle Touren _*2020*_ und bleibt gesund


----------

